# Another Mass Shooting...



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Another Mass Shooting at a school,
President Obama asks for tighter firearms controls from LAW ABIDING CITIZENS,

This will be twisted by the NRA and other firearms manufacture lobbies into the *7th Annual "Obama's Taking Your Guns Away SALE!"*


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I know, right? Ammo will never available and affordable again. You just have to watch for hoarders needing cash. I'm good on most but, I never imagined .22 LR would be so hard to come by, and it's what I shoot the most of.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

As usual Obama has taken the aftermath of a tragedy and turned to push his political agenda down our throats. This is NOT a gun control issue. It is a mental health issue. 

descriptions of the shooter said he held anti Christian and pro socialist beliefs. If you want to blame something for this craziness blame our progressive friends.
Unfortunately you can not outlaw crazy.
In Obama's comments after the shooting he stated that States with the strictest gun control laws have the least gun violence. There's a piece of crazy right there.

Instead of outlawing guns lets outlaw progressives and liberals. Or at least put some common sense restrictions on them.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> As usual Obama has taken the aftermath of a tragedy and turned to push his political agenda down our throats. This is NOT a gun control issue. It is a mental health issue.
> 
> descriptions of the shooter said he held anti Christian and pro socialist beliefs. If you want to blame something for this craziness blame our progressive friends.
> Unfortunately you can not outlaw crazy.
> ...


Yeah, let's blame entire groups of people who had nothing to do with this guy.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well I really agree with the sheriff on this one, do not release the name and give them their 15 seconds of fame with other crazy's.

You can not expect any thing more take the guns away for every one then the crazy's can't get them either.

Get rid of the 22lr buy a 22 center fire, reload down sized cast loads and you don't have to worry so much about a low cost plinking rifle.

22 hornet is now very popular for this.

Use 7.0 Grains of SR-4759 behind a 50 grain bullet. Also, 4.0 grains of UNIQUE with either a 40 or 45 grain bullet works fine too.









 Al


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

People can't pick and choose which freedoms they will support, it's an all or nothing deal. When this country decided millions upon millions upon millions of the most innocent among us had no right to live, that "bad karma" filled the melting pot with poison of the most vile kind. I can blame a whole group.

Do people really think no One hears the silent screams of the millions upon millions of unborn? While there are those right now defending that slaughter with "look at the good we've done" another powder keg blows.

Government is empowered to regulate any freedom that is abused, guns will go as surely as government was bound to take over health care. 

Some mistake government regulating as good, in a sense they are right, but only in the sense that removing a dead limb from a diabetic that refuses to take care of themselves is.

I think often of words I read in the bible. When God sent the people (a government) into the promised land He told them not to be mistaken. He wasn't as He said "sending them because they were so good" it was because the people there were so bad. I a short period of time they proved it and another government was sent in. One of the stories of the end had to do with our sin of killing the most innocent among us and the last stage of a failed society we are approaching, cannibalism.

Guns will go, the people more helpless, another government will invade and deal out something horrible.

I'm just the messenger sent by the history I've read.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Doesn't take a genius to figure out what's going to happen in short order!

The 'LEFT' is going to call for 'Gun Bans' based on cosmetic appearance,

The 'RIGHT' is going to get richer off NRA lobbyists blocking anything that might come their way,

The NRA is going to hose me down with requests for donations for lobbying,

The 'Gun' manufacturers are going to make BILLIONS in "Last Chance To Buy A Gun Before The Ban" advertisements/propaganda,

The 'Private Sale' Loophole Won't get closed,

Congress (both houses) will try and sneak Pork (tax $$$) through the houses while the conversation/attention is elsewhere,

And in a few months some other mass shooting will happen and it will start all over again....
I don't believe the firearms industry is causing this in any way, shape or form.
I do believe they take full advantage of it when it happens, including NRA, lobbiests, and politicians that want to jump on a soap box...

Its easier and more profitable to blabber endlessly instead of do something about it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't know how this new shooter got his gun but the last several walked into a store paid their money and went through the instant background check that was going to keep us all safe , the gooberment promised if we just gave them the background check it would make sure we were all safe from bad guys with guns. yeah and I believed we were going to pull out of Iraq in 90 days to and 4 years later the administration still didn't have us out , because it was never going to happen in 90 days or a year to even think so was naive.

you want to do something about it , have trained civilians armed and ready to shoot the next 5 mass shooters before they become mass

when attempting a mass shooting is more like suicide by crowd then they will end


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

The guy yesterday killed 1/6th of the people murdered in Chicago last month, tell me again about the "mass" shootings we should be so afraid of. I'm more worried about having to travel to Chicago, St Louis, Oakland, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

With tinfoil properly adjusted:

My question is this?

WHAT is going on in government that we are all being "distracted" by this shooting?
What are they passing?
Who are they making deals with?
What liberties and rights am I being stripped of?
Who's getting money that shouldn't be?

Somehow, some way, we the people are getting screwed by the government because we are too busy being glued to the tv/internet over 'another' shooting........


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Yeah, I wasn't trying to start the endless, and in my opionion, moronic debate/argument ove the second ammendment over again...

I was commenting on the fact (and its already started) the brainless will start ranting about "Obama's Takin' Or Guns!" Crap that leads to hoarding & shortages,
Endless requests from the NRA and like groups begging for money, ect.

If you want to re-hash that crap again, 4 steps,
1. When someone goes through the courts, and is convicted of something that restricts firearms ownership,
Then IMMEDATELY take the drivers licence/firearms permits/owners cards and enter them into the background check data base as restricted/prohibited.

2. Send them to the licence branch to get a new licence that reads,
FP (Firearms Prohibited), FR (Firearms Restricted to long guns), HT (Hunting/Target Handgun), CC (Concealed Carry).
This gives the Law Enforcment An IMMEDATE Reference On who they are dealing with.
Same for gun stores.

3. Require EVERY firearms sale/transfer to be conducted by a dealer so the background check can be done.
If you are not restricted or prohibited, it shouldn't be an issue.
This will allow much tighter control/tracking when crime guns show up linked to a particular person or dealer over & over again.
It also takes 100% of the liability off the seller in 'Private Sales'.

4. Doctors & Mental health professionals should be Required to report people that scare the crap out of them, and not be locked into confidentialality issues.
Getting the outright wack jobs on the 'No Gun' list would be a god start!
When someone is obsessed with ISIS, murder in general, having religious delusions they are the sword of god, ect. Its a pretty good bet they shouldn't be buying guns & ammo!

10,000 murders & 20,000 wounded so far in 2015 if you believe FBI numbers.

Yes, it will take a while to see a dent in things,
You can't ask a teacher to pack iron,
The next alternative is schools in underground bunkers, with metal detectors, searches, armed troops on site...
What's that going to cost?


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

Sorry jeephammer, but your #3 shows you trust government way to much. What happens when a stolen gun is used? Something else needs to happen. Notice how these are always happening by crazy people. That's the issue, to many crazies out there. I just don't trust the gov. Look how they have bastardized every law and rule. Now they lost my trust. Sorry


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

News report says all guns were legal purchases.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/10/0...s-in-community-college-shooting/?intcmp=hpbt3



> Investigators have found at least 13 weapons linked to the gunman in Thursday&#8217;s mass murder at an Oregon community college: six at the crime scene, including a rifle, and seven at his apartment.
> 
> 
> All of the weapons were purchased legally, seven of them by the gunman or a relative, according to the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives. It reports that investigators recovered body armor including a flak jacket at the school, and additional ammunition in the apartment.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

From what I understand, this guy's relatives knew he was unstable.
But yet, said nothing. This guy was 26 yrs old and living with Mom. Didn't we have another mass murder happen awhile back with the exact same scenario?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Marshloft said:


> From what I understand, this guy's relatives knew he was unstable.
> But yet, said nothing. This guy was 26 yrs old and living with Mom. Didn't we have another mass murder happen awhile back with the exact same scenario?


Easy.......there are a lot of kids coming out of college with enormous debt that move home 'with mom' to work and pay down / off student debt.

What if I (in the generic term) had a nephew, that i have said (since he was 5) that this kid is gonna end up in a bell tower one day.
He was on adhd meds, diagnosed w/ defiant disorder when he was 10. 
He was asked to 'not come back' to a public primary school and his parents enrolled him in a different school...... this kid has always had that "serial killer vibe".........but he gets decent grades, has friends, his parents are still married, dad bought him a .22 rifle when he was 13....... etc.
But anyone who's spent a day w/ him knows.......something ain't right.

Who do I tell? Who's going to listen? What are they going to do?


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Step 5.
Require everyone that owns firearms to have secure storage.
If you can't afford a decent lock box or gun storage, you can't afford guns.
That solves the so called 'Stolen Gun' crap right away!

Over 90% gun owners that report stolen guns can't provide police with serial numbers!
That smells pretty fishy to me, like they are trying to cover up a questionable sale, but don't want to put the buyer directly on the hot seat....

If you are too lazy/stupid to record your model/serial numbers,
And to secure your firearms,
Then you are too irresponsible to be a firearms owner. PERIOD.

If firearms owners were 1/10 as diligent as they were paranoid about 'Gun Rights',
So called 'Stolen' firearms wouldn't be such a problem...


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Just listening to the idiot right wing on the radio...
*IF* the mental health check up law was in effect BEFORE this guy got guns,
He wouldn't have laid hands on them LEGALLY, his family could have blackballed him.

Apparently there is a mental health check before you buy guns in Oreagon, but he bought before it went into practice...


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Can someone point me to what the "mental health check" is?
I want to see what a "mental health check" is.

When I purchased my weapon, the seller asked me to fill out a form.
One of the questions was "have you ever been diagnosed or treated for a mental health issue".
I said no.

Is there something "more" than that in OR?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Can someone point me to what the "mental health check" is?
> I want to see what a "mental health check" is.
> 
> When I purchased my weapon, the seller asked me to fill out a form.
> ...


That's not the question on a 4473 form
It actually says:



> 12f. "Have you ever been *adjudicated* mentally defective (which includes having been adjudicated incompetent to manage your own affairs) or have you ever been committed to a mental institution?"


The precise wording matters


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Today they are reporting the latest shooter (hard to keep up with them all) was tossed out of the Army after one month, 'Adminstrative Discharge'.
Although he didnt have a criminal record, the local police report the guys was 'Known To Them From Previous Contacts'...

Remember when a 'Bad Conduct Discharge' would get you a NoGo on buying firearms?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Can someone point me to what the "mental health check" is?
> I want to see what a "mental health check" is.
> 
> When I purchased my weapon, the seller asked me to fill out a form.
> ...


in some states your doctor is required to report your mental status if they consider you a danger to yourself and others.

a lawyer would have to get into the if that is a beach of patient doctor confidentiality or not , I am not a lawyer 

as an example ILL had some clause like this , and Wisconsin apparently does not keep a data base of people or require the DR. to report 

thus , people who have a CCL in Wisconsin ILL will not reciprocate nor will they allow you to get one by going through there hole training to get one becasue they still deny based on that you live in a state that doesn't report or require reporting

so there is the 4473 adjudicated statement and there is a separate mental check 

if you live in FL there was probably just the 4473 question and nothing else 

I recall hearing some states even go so far as to have your physician sign off on your CCW


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Possibly another one in the making?

Threat from 4chan ... 

http://6abc.com/news/temple-fbi-atf...against-university-near-philadelphia/1016167/

Hope it is not real, but if you have kin near Philly, best take care.

Matt


----------

